# Need to do mods to the new 350Z



## jus19tin (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey guys just got my 06 350Z, what mods do you guess recommend? I would really like to do a cold air intake, headers, and exhaust. I was thinking either injen, AEM, or AFE stage 2 intakes. For exhaust i was thinking like Borla or something like that. I dont know much about these cars and which exhausts sound good on them. Any help anyone could give me would be great. Thanks alot.


----------



## jus19tin (Jun 25, 2007)

no one has any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

jus19tin said:


> Hey guys just got my 06 350Z, what mods do you guess recommend? I would really like to do a cold air intake, headers, and exhaust. I was thinking either injen, AEM, or AFE stage 2 intakes. For exhaust i was thinking like Borla or something like that. I dont know much about these cars and which exhausts sound good on them. Any help anyone could give me would be great. Thanks alot.


Any of the intakes you mentioned will work fine. I tend not to like Borla because they are over priced and not engineered as a well as the others, HKS, Greddy, Apexi, & etc.


----------



## ViR2 (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree with Spongerider, Borla's are more a show then go. 
If you want stockish look, then go with Blitz Nur Spec Touring, If not then go with Apexi World Sport 2 or something similar.
Headers wont do you much good, rather stick with a cat-back and save your money for suspension or exterior.
I also would recomend that you should try K&N Typhoon systems, we have installed one for my neighbor and it looks extremely great and has that mean sound


----------



## Dan350zr (Jul 15, 2007)

I install the Nismo Exhaust and Intake on my Z, have to say I luv the sound it makes...


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

You ought to look into the plenum or plenum spacer upgrades. The stock upper plenum is slanted down at the front, and denies intake to the front 2 cylinders. There are a lot of companies that offer parts to address this issue. When I became aware of this, it became a necessity to me, not just a mere want. I ended up with the Motordyne 5/16", and I'm very happy with it. It works out to be about $25/horsepower, which is about as cheap as it gets on the Z.

Welcome To MotorDyne Engineering - 350Z


----------

